# Changing a front indicator bulb on an Arto



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Apologies for seeking info when I have not even found a problem but time to do this job will be short and I will not have internet access.

The MH is not here and I know I have to change the front indicator bulb before an MOT shortly after I arrive back at the MH.

The N+B manual has no info and the Fiat is irrelevant.

The indicator lights on the Arto are, I think, Hella and common to several 'A' Class. Does the cover screw off from the front or does access have to be from the rear? 

Any tips, even that it is a piece of cake, would be helpful.

If 'Gaspode' is reading this I am sure he will know the answer - maybe I should PM him.

Geoff


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Just had a quick look at mine in the dark , the access is from under the bumper skirt and appears to be three screws using an allam key


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

if you mean the front indicator - its a twist and pull from inside 

Hopefully it is just the bulb (dont forget you need an orange one) They are used on other mh s and are not the worlds best design, they can leak and the back rots out and strangely the repeater is not on the same circuit.

Jon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> If 'Gaspode' is reading this I am sure he will know the answer - maybe I should PM him.
> 
> Geoff


Sorry Geoff but although I've certainly removed them in the past I can't remember exactly how they come apart. 

The good news is that if I'd had any problems I definitely would have remembered so doubt you'll have any problems. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

It must depend on when base vehicle was manufactured . I just replaced a number plate bulb and although my Arto is 2004 the bulb was from the Ducato series 99/02 .


----------

